# Brauche Clanpage!!!



## durchlader (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Forum, wie oben zu erkennen brauche ich eine neue Clanpage für meinen Clan. Wir wollten gerne etwas "einzigartiges" sprich nicht mit vorgefertigten Templates, das Design habe ich schon in etwa in meinem Kopf, allerdings kann ich das nicht umsetzten, und wende mich deshalb an euch. Ein Logo haben wir auch. Das ganze soll natürlich nicht umsonst sein. Ich hoffe ich werde hier fündig. 



Mfg


Stefan


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Januar 2010)

Hi.
Naja wie du es gestaltest hängt auch etwas vom CMS ab das du einsetzen willst. Da gibt es schon "besondere" extra für Clans oder normale wie Joomla oder Drupal für "Standardwebsiten". 
Ansonsten kann man mit Photoshop, Gimp und etwas Kenntnis bei CSS schon was anständiges auf die Beine stellen.
Wenn es dann extra noch Wünsche gibt wie extra Grafiken brauchst du halt auch noch Kenntnisse für html und evtl. auch für php.^^


----------



## Curry (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einen Clankollegen, der macht so etwas...desweiteren vermieten wir auch Server, wenn du so etwas suchst....
Oder soll es nur ein Template sein?


----------



## Aholic (16. Januar 2010)

Ich würd sagen, zuerst solltet ihr euch ein passendes CMS aussuchen, wie zB Webspell, phpfusion, ilch, joomla oder phpkit. 

Wenn ihr eins habt was euren Wünschen entspricht, dann könnt ihr ein Design basteln lassen. Denn das später zu slicen und ans richtige CMS anpassen ist wesentlich einfacher wenn man weiß wofür es genutzt wird.

Joomla hat tolle Funktionen, außerdem ist es wohl das umfangsreichste, und es bietet sogar seit längeren clan plugins. 
(Am leichtesten zum Anpassen ist Webspell)


----------



## Kadauz (17. Januar 2010)

Genau, schaut euch mal joomla an. Wenn jemand von euch ein wenig Zeit investiert und sich vielleicht auch noch ein nettes Buch kauft, sind da sehr gute Ergebnisse zu erwarten. Das ist günstiger und man lernt auch noch was dabei... Voraussetzung ist allerdings ein gewisser Zeitaufwand.


----------



## durchlader (18. Januar 2010)

Hey jungs...erstmal danke für eure Antworten und für die Tipps, ich glaube ich habe schon was passendes gefunden.


Mfg

Stefan


----------



## Puepue (30. Januar 2010)

Wenns was ganz selbst gemachtes sein soll:
Free Webspace mit PHP und MYSQL kostenlos | CwCity.de

Da gibts dann auch die Möglichkeit PHP & Co. einzusetzen


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

PhP mySQL und PHPMyAdmin und halt unbegrenzt traffic !


----------

